
Wizards Unite Is a Bloated, Slow, Harry Potter-Ified Pokémon Go - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/06/wizards-unite-is-a-bloated-slow-harry-potter-ified-pokemon-go/
======
tim333
My first impressions (5 minutes use) are similar - they seem to have stuffed a
lot of Potter stuff into the Pokemon app. One of the nice things with Pokemon
was its simplicity - you throw augmented reality balls at AR creatures to
catch them. The potter app seems to need walls of text to explain what's going
on.

